# 06 gto injectors failure



## Steven06 (Oct 7, 2020)

Update : i looked up the part number on the injectors and they ended up being ls2 injectors so I ordered oem 32ib injectors.i replaced the injectors. Then my car was running good. I prepared for the tune by replacing my spark plugs and did a oil change. My spark plugs were burnt black and so was my oil and its only been a thousand miles since changed .The day of my dyno tune. I drove the car to the shop about an he away .On the way there i felt a slight spurtin while driving but just asumed that it was on a bad tune. ( since the car has been running rich .) i got there and i told the tuner whats been going on and he puts my car in the dyno and then about an hr later tells me that at full throttle my car spurters and that he cant tune it if its misfiring. Told me to check my coil packs and my ground . I changed my coil packs and checked for ground and it did have ground. Still didnt solve the spurtin. I cleaned my MAF and still nothing, while testing driving it . I did a pull and then my car suddenly starts misfiring and running ruth. Bleary made it home. Checked for codes and it says that fuel injectors 2,4,6,8 failed again. I replaced my fuel rail and the car still seems to be running ruth and misfiring at idle. I also plan on going to another tuner when i get the car running good.

Any help? Im new to the ls2 platform


----------

